# [Xorg] freeze d'écran (résolu)

## VikingB

Bonjour

après une certaine période d'inactivité, impossible de reprendre le PC en mains : l'écran est bloqué, à part la souris et la possibilité d'aller en console par Alt+Ctrl +fn 

J'ai d'abord cru à un problème d'économiseur d'écran et vidé xscreensaver et electricsheep , mais le problème revient . J'ai plusieurs fois tenté de déterminer le processus qui pompe tout ; en effet, lors de ces freezes intempestifs, le petit widget "Glassmonitor" de SuperKaramba m'indique que le CPU travaille à 100% dans ces cas .

Le processus est aléatoire, ne se passe pas toujours .

Aujourd'hui en requittant via console , j'ai fait un top, et cette fois-ci, j'ai vu un processus tournant à plus de 65 % intitulé en bref 

-X nolisten top -br -auth /home/marc/.serverauth.8529 -deferglyphs 16 

... sans savoir s'il s'agit de mon problème .

Merci de votre aide .Last edited by VikingB on Tue Jan 08, 2008 9:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## VikingB

Je ne sais pas encore si c'est lié . J'ai trouvé ce sujet-ci :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469340-highlight-.html

C'est vrai que j'ai changé récemment de carte ..

lspci :

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7600 GS (rev a2)

----------

## Temet

AGP ou PCIe ?

----------

## VikingB

Une AGP . Je viens de mettre la nouvelle version de XorgServer . Je vais voir ce que cela donne .

----------

## Temet

Si tu t'utilises un gestionnaire composite, vire le.

Avec ma 6600 GT, ca plantait dans les 5 minutes.

Google Earth faisait aussi planter, ainsi qu'un screensaver 3D.

Paradoxalement, je pouvais jouer à tous les jeux 3D que je voulais (UT2004 par ex) autant que je voulais, ça ne plantait pas...

J'ai acheté une 7600 GT (en priant), j'ai pas eu de plantage depuis mais... je n'utilise pas de gestionnaire composite, pas google earth ni de screensaver... donc je ne sais pas si ça a résolu mon soucis.

Ceci dit, je sais que si le problème était encore là, la solution est le passage en PCIe...

----------

## VikingB

Bonjour Temet

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu entends par gestionnaire composite . est-ce compiz-fusion ?  Dans ce cas, non je ne l'ai pas pour l'instant . L'achat de la nouvelle carte avait pour but d'installer mon bureau 3D en fait ...

Par contre passer à une carte PCie m'obligera à changer tout , carte mère, puce, etc ... Je n'y suis pas encore .

Je ne ferais pas mieux d'attendre une nouvelle version de Xorg,  du driver nvidia  ou  le passage à KDE 4 (si cela vient de là )  ?

Je ne suis pas encore sûr que le passage au nouveau Xorgserver ait été bénéfique. J'attends un ou deux jours d'essai.

----------

## Temet

Ca dépend, ça plante quand tu lances une appli 3D? Genre Google Earth, un screensaver 3D, tout ça... ou même sans ça ça plante?

----------

## VikingB

Non, aucune appli . C'est vraiment après une inactivité et c'est aléatoire ...

----------

## VikingB

Bon, cela a l'air d'aller beaucoup mieux depuis les modifications dans SuperKaramba: j'ai mis la dernière version d'un widget (Glassmonitor).

J'avais vu par le passé qu'une de ces applis "bouffait" assez bien de CPU au repos, et curieusement, c'était simplement une horloge. En mettant un autre modèle, cela repassait à 2-3% maxi....

----------

## VikingB

Après trois semaines, j'ai encore le phénomène . Moins fréquent qu'avant , mais cette fois, j'ai mis le doigt sur le processus :

à chaque fois le top me renvoie X qui prend 99% des ressources ! 

Que faut-il faire ?  Recompiler Xorg ?

----------

## apocryphe

euhh... sur ma 5650 go... j avais un freeze complet de la machine si je ne mettais pas noapic au boot en arg au kernel... si t'a pas testé... tu peux tjs tenter

----------

## VikingB

J'ai donc:

1. supprimé quelques widgets de SuperKaramba

2. profité pour installer le nouveau noyau 2.6.23 r3  et ré-emerge de nvidia comme requis

3. ré-emerge kdelibs (un truc proposé par Temet dans un sujet précédent pour un cas un peu similaire)

et cela semble aller . Le CPU à l'arrêt tourne à 2 %  et pour l'instant tout a l'air nickel ....

----------

## VikingB

3 semaines sans plantage ... un résolu  :Smile: 

----------

